# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Dude από την ip 10.126.126.245

## JB172

Ξέρει κανένας σε ποιον ανήκει η ip 10.126.126.245 (με traceroute φαίνεται να έχει σύνδεση με LANCOM) που προσπαθεί ανεπιτυχώς να συνδεθεί με dude με user admin?

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39022

http://vm1.wna.gr/ ή http://10.126.126.16/
Θα στήνουν κανένα νέο dude server μάλλον και θα τους ξέφυγε το default admin χωρίς pass.

----------


## geolos

Salonika.... http://bgpmap.awmn/?nodeID=52626


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## StarGazer

Σορρυ δεν το είδα νωρίτερα. 
Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μου για να δούμε που είναι το πρόβλημα.
Καλή χρονιά με την ευκαιρία!

----------


## JB172

Καλή χρονιά !
Σου έστειλα pm
jan/05/2017 10:30:07 system,error,critical login failure for user admin from 10.126.126.245 via dude

----------

